# Which root for factory unlocked s3 i9300 ?



## delstar (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi. Can you tell me which root i should choose for this phone
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190689213762&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160#ht_15177wt_1661

?

I have simple mobile sim card which work on t-mobile. If that can help.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure why I have to go through the stickies for you: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/28114-[TUTORIAL]-How-to-root-your-international-Galaxy-S-III

Did you even look before you posted? Sorry if I'm coming off as an ass, but people are just getting too lazy lately.

READ before you post!!!! It was right there, man...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Not sure why I have to go through the stickies for you


Judging by the OP's post, I bet there's a language barrier there. I sense English is not that person's first language.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Or the fact that they joined two days ago, he (or she) is also referring to using it on T-Mobile which to my knowledge is only in the states...fwiw

Trolololed from my...left hand. While pooping


----------

